# Vizsla vs GSP



## Bananaqueen (May 6, 2018)

Hi, looking for some opinions on deciding on a breed of dog to get! We are settled on either getting a vizsla or a German shorthaired pointer as our family pet. My partner is a self employed dog walker, and our hope is that our dog will be able to join him out on walks for 6+ hours per day when it is fully grown. We definitely want a dog that enjoys a lot of exercise every day of the week. During it's puppyhood, we would need the puppy to cope with being left alone for around 2 hours without getting too anxious. Eventually, we would like the adult dog to cope with up to 4 hours of alone time. We would also need the dog to have impeccable socialization (with a lot of work from us!) as we hope to have it on group walks when it has the stamina. We are also keen to develop the dog's training continually for recreation, so would want a dog that enjoys a challenge and is receptive to training. Generally we would like a reasonably low maintenance dog as far as grooming goes, and most importantly want a pet that loves a cuddle and an evening on the sofa after a long day. We have done a lot of research but just don't know which direction to go in from here! Any opinions on your experiences of either breed would be great!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Will this be your first dog? I ask because I wouldn't consider either easy dogs for a first time owner although I don't have any actual experience of a vizsla, only from chatting to other owners.

I'm on my second GSP now and also have an English Pointer. Both of my GSPs have been male, the first I had from a breeder as a pup and the current one as a rescue at approx 18 months. Neither have been particularly sociable with other dogs. My first boy (who was well socialised as a pup & went to puppy classes then training classes) was actually a nightmare with other large breed males. Neither have been good to be left for long either I'm afraid - the first one was quite destructive when left, this one not quite so bad. I understand Vizsla's can be prone to separation anxiety too. Do consider that both are likely to be very prey driven and your OH may find he spends a lot of time on his professional walks trying to keep his own dog from going AWOL after birds/deer etc. 

They are lovely dogs but a lot to think about. Would you consider taking on a rescue? The bitches tend to be easier too.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

With regards to your requirements they are much the same so it's probably down to which you prefer the look of and which breed has a litter available when you're ready. I would say the Vizsla is more sensitive and giddy than the GSP (I am assuming you mean the short haired Viz) and my personal choice would be the GSP, simply because i've found the Vizsla to be far too 'wimpy' (for want of a better description) for my personal tastes.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

GSP's have show lines and then lines that are used more for working/trialling - both have different outlooks. Vizslas as in the smooth coated ones are generally found more in pet homes than working ones in this country, the wire coats seem to be favoured for working as they are the 'harder' dog. The smooth Vizslas are quite sensitive. With regard to 'impeccable socialisation', that depends on the dog and it's temperament, and of course it's experiences. Dogs that are sensitive and highly strung don't brush off bad experiences quite as well as more stoical dogs do.

Not sure I would be walking a dog for over 6 hours a day as that seems a little excessive. I can see why you would take a dog on one or two of the walks, but I see no reason why the dog would need to go all of the walks for the full day. You wouldn't be able to take the dog on longer walks until it was well over a year anyway.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

They are both very similar. Both may have an independent, hunting streak and not like being left. That being said both lovely dogs BUT you may need to separate work/home, you cannot train your dog when walking others imo.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I would avoid such a long walking frame and concentrate more on mental stimulation. 

All that walking will do is build an athlete who demands more and more and more.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

My Aunty has had both dogs and they are very similar. She's had 2 GSPs and 1 Vizla. The Vizla is a little more sensitive than the 2 GSPs, from my experience and a bit more anxious, not as good with other dogs (anxiousness most likely contributes to that). Though she is an individual so perhaps might not be breed traits.

They could both be prone to prey drives and both breeds are intelligent and need mental stimulation. They could both be classed as 'velcro dogs' (like to be with you all the time) and so can make separation training hard, though not impossible as all my Aunty's dogs did learn to be left.

Whichever breed you go for, I'm not sure I'd be walking it for 6+ hours a day. As someone has already said, you're building an athlete at that rate and it won't tackle the mental stimulation they need.

Socialisation, and learning to be left, is down to work you put in as a pup and the individual dog itself. Whatever breed of dog you get, you can't guarantee it will turn out perfect.

ETA: They are both lovely breeds, but I wouldn't say they are the easiest of breeds either! They are a bit mad (from my experiences!), hyper but fun loving


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2018)

I don't want spoil the plan, but IMHO it is possible you may be slightly demanding of an unknown entity. You may purchase a dog specifically to accompany you on walks, as I did, but find that doesn't work out. My collie is only able to do 45 minutes twice a day - rather a shock to me! I expected her to do several hours. I rather think the expectation of 6 hours from any dog is going to disappoint you. Also impeccable socialisation is not a guarantee. Whatever you choose, I would lower your expectations!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

labradrk said:


> GSP's have show lines and then lines that are used more for working/trialling - both have different outlooks. Vizslas as in the smooth coated ones are generally found more in pet homes than working ones in this country, the wire coats seem to be favoured for working as they are the 'harder' dog. The smooth Vizslas are quite sensitive. With regard to 'impeccable socialisation', that depends on the dog and it's temperament, and of course it's experiences. Dogs that are sensitive and highly strung don't brush off bad experiences quite as well as more stoical dogs do.
> 
> Not sure I would be walking a dog for over 6 hours a day as that seems a little excessive. I can see why you would take a dog on one or two of the walks, but I see no reason why the dog would need to go all of the walks for the full day. You wouldn't be able to take the dog on longer walks until it was well over a year anyway.


It's not very often I disagree with you but I do with regards to your first paragraph. Both breeds are still very much dual purpose but of course there are kennels within both breeds who breed more for either show or work. I've no doubt the more 'show' kennels could still produce dogs who are more than capable of doing what they were bred for. Ok, they may not have the hard hunting or the same style as one who has generations of workers behind it but there is still no show/work split like there is within the collies, cockers and labs. Also, lots of smooth Vizslas out there working too.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Never owned either, but have met a few of each.

GSP have never shown much interest in interacting with my dog, from my experience they have their nose to the ground and are on a 'mission.' I quite like them to be honest, no hassle when we've come across them. A quick sniff at the most, but generally we get ignored. I can imagine they'd not shy away from telling a dog to 'do one' if they were being irritated.

Every Viszla I've met has been nuts. They come charging over, leaping all over me and my dog like big goofballs, and then charge off to do the same elsewhere. They have been friendlier dog wise than GSP's who I'd describe as 'aloof' in just about everyway. I tend to really hate coming across three breeds of dogs the most; Old English Sheepdog, Viszla, and Boxers. They are all muscle and no sense.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> It's not very often I disagree with you but I do with regards to your first paragraph. Both breeds are still very much dual purpose but of course there are kennels within both breeds who breed more for either show or work. I've no doubt the more 'show' kennels could still produce dogs who are more than capable of doing what they were bred for. Ok, they may not have the hard hunting or the same style as one who has generations of workers behind it but there is still no show/work split like there is within the collies, cockers and labs. Also, lots of smooth Vizslas out there working too.


No not a true defined split which is why I didn't say that. I agree with dual purpose well bred, however when you have generations of dogs bred mostly for the pet market it does change their outlook and dampen down drives when those qualities aren't actively being bred for. Look at Weimaraners, classic example. I think people who want working HPR's stick with the more 'serious' GSP's/GWP's/HWV's rather than gamble with the lesser used breeds.

I don't think any of the HPR's will ever be popular enough for 'true' breed splits where they look and act like different breeds. However, I would find it rather unlikely if there was no difference in outlook in a HPR with 5+ generations of show titled dogs versus one with 5+ generations of working/FTW/FTCH dogs. That isn't to say the show titled dogs cannot work, clearly they can. But it's something people should bare in mind when looking for a pet dog.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

labradrk said:


> No not a true defined split which is why I didn't say that. I agree with dual purpose well bred, however when you have generations of dogs bred mostly for the pet market it does change their outlook and dampen down drives when those qualities aren't actively being bred for. Look at Weimaraners, classic example. I think people who want working HPR's stick with the more 'serious' GSP's/GWP's/HWV's rather than gamble with the lesser used breeds.
> 
> I don't think any of the HPR's will ever be popular enough for 'true' breed splits where they look and act like different breeds. However, I would find it rather unlikely if there was no difference in outlook in a HPR with 5+ generations of show titled dogs versus one with 5+ generations of working/FTW/FTCH dogs. That isn't to say the show titled dogs cannot work, clearly they can. But it's something people should bare in mind when looking for a pet dog.


I think the best dogs are those that cross the lines I.e. excel at all. I think it is doable with HPRs.
However I have an extreme and they are not an easy option


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

CheddarS said:


> I think the best dogs are those that cross the lines I.e. excel at all. I think it is doable with HPRs.
> However I have an extreme and they are not an easy option





labradrk said:


> No not a true defined split which is why I didn't say that. I agree with dual purpose well bred, however when you have generations of dogs bred mostly for the pet market it does change their outlook and dampen down drives when those qualities aren't actively being bred for. Look at Weimaraners, classic example. I think people who want working HPR's stick with the more 'serious' GSP's/GWP's/HWV's rather than gamble with the lesser used breeds.
> 
> I don't think any of the HPR's will ever be popular enough for 'true' breed splits where they look and act like different breeds. However, I would find it rather unlikely if there was no difference in outlook in a HPR with 5+ generations of show titled dogs versus one with 5+ generations of working/FTW/FTCH dogs. That isn't to say the show titled dogs cannot work, clearly they can. But it's something people should bare in mind when looking for a pet dog.


Lol just read your response properly and would really disagree with dampening down drive...a lot of people buy Weimaraners cause of their looks...rehomes are so common at 9 months to 2 years because they think they have a pet. Tbh a Viszla or GSP are easier options BUT still a challenge


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

CheddarS said:


> Lol just read your response properly and would really disagree with dampening down drive...a lot of people buy Weimaraners cause of their looks...rehomes are so common at 9 months to 2 years because they think they have a pet. Tbh a Viszla or GSP are easier options BUT still a challenge


It's a complex area really......we talk about 'drive' as a generalised thing when it's anything but. What does that mean in each context? it means different things to different people. Most Weims in this country are pet/show lines, very few are worked. 'Extreme' dogs don't do well in pet homes so think that is more of an individual dog thing rather than a breed thing.

Rehomes of all breeds are commonest at that age. I think most HPR breeds are probably more challenging than the soft/passive retrievers, spaniels, etc....that is why they aren't as common!


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

MissSpitzMum said:


> Never owned either, but have met a few of each.
> 
> GSP have never shown much interest in interacting with my dog, from my experience they have their nose to the ground and are on a 'mission.' I quite like them to be honest, no hassle when we've come across them. A quick sniff at the most, but generally we get ignored. I can imagine they'd not shy away from telling a dog to 'do one' if they were being irritated.
> 
> Every Viszla I've met has been nuts. They come charging over, leaping all over me and my dog like big goofballs, and then charge off to do the same elsewhere. They have been friendlier dog wise than GSP's who I'd describe as 'aloof' in just about everyway. I tend to really hate coming across three breeds of dogs the most; Old English Sheepdog, Viszla, and Boxers. They are all muscle and no sense.


I LOVE your description of Boxers, summed my 2 up perfectly! If you own Boxers you get used to being avoided by other dog walkers and learn not to take it personally
In saying that we did do our very best to make sure they weren't a nuisance.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

boxermadsam said:


> I LOVE your description of Boxers, summed my 2 up perfectly! If you own Boxers you get used to being avoided by other dog walkers and learn not to take it personally
> In saying that we did do our very best to make sure they weren't a nuisance.


We ran into a 7 month old boxer yesterday, or should I say he ran into us! No owner in sight I was trying for five mins to stop him and Merlin playing long enough so I could check his collar. Then his owner came round the corner, apparently he'd bolted which he'd never done before (uh-oh, teenagehood is coming!). Came out of that with scratches on my arm and a hole in my top. The boxer and Merlin had a blast though.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

labradrk said:


> It's a complex area really......we talk about 'drive' as a generalised thing when it's anything but. What does that mean in each context? it means different things to different people. Most Weims in this country are pet/show lines, very few are worked. 'Extreme' dogs don't do well in pet homes so think that is more of an individual dog thing rather than a breed thing.
> 
> Rehomes of all breeds are commonest at that age. I think most HPR breeds are probably more challenging than the soft/passive retrievers, spaniels, etc....that is why they aren't as common!


Lol I do agree with Leanne - there are not pet/show lines in Weimies, but there are extremes and agree they vary...but most people don't want something that kills anything that runs. Also what do you consider work...they do not have to be gun dogs but have to be busy - mine has to do consistent work, agility etc otherwise he becomes independent as a very accomplished hunter. IME, GSPs and Vizlas are a slightly easier and more sociable option than a Weimie but each have their challenges. The other thing I would add is that there are a ton of "pet" HPRs that are out of control in normal pet situations...this should not be encouraged.


----------

